# CIWL teakwood car



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo MLSers,
can see some interest for this old cars, so i will Show you my results..
Happy New Year and greetings
derPeter


----------



## ferroequinologist (May 8, 2016)

Magnificent coaches derPeter, they look superb! Did you make these or are they a kit ? The early teak CIWL coaches are some of the best looking rolling stock of any period and make my blue J&M CIWL coaches look plain by comparison.
Russell


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful coaches.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Very nice piece of modelling with lots of nice detail.
Well done.
Can you give us more information about them please.
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely stunning. Thank you for sharing your fine work.


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo again,
thank you all for your comments, so i prepared more pics.
Short description: underframe is soldered brass Profile, 3-axle truck is selfmade, 2-axle is Märklin, swan-neck (Schwanenhals-DG) is Hübner.
Wagon-box are made from 4mm plywood, top layer is teak.
Windowsframe is etched brass, window cutted from CD-cover.
Roof is made from 12mm MDF (fibrous sheet material)
Airhoods are bronzecast, lettering is also etched and cleaned each one with ceramic nailfile.
Hope the pics can show the method of making..
Greetings
derPeter


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

more pics:


----------



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

Wonderful! They look very very very good!
Could you say something about the corridor connections, which look very good too.

Do you have a matching locomotive?

Regards
Fred


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful first class work. You should be very proud.


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo Mr. Fredlub,
corridorconnection of baggage is Aster (more simple), the other 2 are selfmade etched brass + rubber from Kiss
Thank you Mr. Erdman
greetings derPeter


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Beautiful coaches! Well done!


----------



## HPC (Jun 18, 2010)

*Or teak coaches*

HI Peter,
can you contact me in Germany Mobile 016096460780 . I would like to discuss with you about your Teak Coaches, as we have done the same Project in the past years. In total we have produce 6 Trains consisting of Five Coaches.
best regards.


Hans Peter


----------



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

Really impressive


----------



## Jean Gilles Durand (Jan 6, 2009)

Beautiful work, bravo


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Good job Der Peter.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you, very luxurious travel. The detail is amazing, especially liked the piano. LiG


----------



## Hunter 12 (Oct 18, 2020)

WOW! your work is great. Nice pictures.


----------

